# Post your BEST T-Shirt Design!



## JohnyCameraMAN (Oct 18, 2013)

The title says it all, and as a newbie I will be posting some of my t-shirt designs. But I would like to see samples of your best T-SHIRT design!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Acta Non Verba (Dec 18, 2012)

Just putting this out there, but some people may be very reluctant and hesitant in posting their designs. Unfortunately, this business has a very poor reputation for infringement on the work and design(s) of others. 

We would all be interested in seeing your work, however. Well, most of us any way. Let's see what you've got.


----------



## elijahnelson (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice shirts, well i m use to wear branded shirts, and i have done my winter shirts... i m so happy to buy shirt from apparelnbags ...


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I have had my designs stolen and put up for sale on multiple POD services and other web sites. Also used illegally as graphics on a variety of web sites, news sites, and blogs. I've even had idiots steal my designs and put them up for sale on the very same POD that they stole them from. It happens repeatedly and never stops. I'm not going to put up my best designs so other people can copy or imitate them.


----------



## Vic1959 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bougie said:


> I have had my designs stolen and put up for sale on multiple POD services and other web sites. Also used illegally as graphics on a variety of web sites, news sites, and blogs. I've even had idiots steal my designs and put them up for sale on the very same POD that they stole them from. It happens repeatedly and never stops. I'm not going to put up my best designs so other people can copy or imitate them.


Jazz, I hear what you are saying. With being new to the t-shirt industry, I have spent a great deal of time doing my research. What I have noticed is how many designs are repeated on various websites under different designer names. Some are extremely close, while others are exactly the same. For me to be successful in this business, I have to create my own designs, and not copy others. That to me would be like choosing to wear a fake Rolex. No one else would know it's fake, but I would. I would rather wear a real Timex, than a fake Rolex.


----------



## Axiisco (Jan 17, 2012)

Its probably a massive coincidence but at the off change it isn't I've been hesitant putting designs out. When i started my brand a week or two after posting to the web a larger brand put out a hoodie with the exact same design, nearly identical. Nothing i could do, they are a respectable well known brand and I'm nothing in comparison.


----------



## Acta Non Verba (Dec 18, 2012)

Axiisco said:


> Its probably a massive coincidence but at the off change it isn't I've been hesitant putting designs out. When i started my brand a week or two after posting to the web a larger brand put out a hoodie with the exact same design, nearly identical. Nothing i could do, they are a respectable well known brand and I'm nothing in comparison.


Any chance you would be willing to provide a link? It doesn't have to be public, a PM would work. I'm curious.

If not, no big deal.


----------



## Axiisco (Jan 17, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Acta Non Verba (Dec 18, 2012)

Axiisco said:


> I sent you a PM


I tried to reply but your inbox seems to be full. Sorry to see you got ripped. It kinda hurts at first, but gets easier the more and more it happens. Take it from me, we know all too well unfortunately.


----------



## Vic1959 (Jan 31, 2013)

Axiisco said:


> Its probably a massive coincidence but at the off change it isn't I've been hesitant putting designs out. When i started my brand a week or two after posting to the web a larger brand put out a hoodie with the exact same design, nearly identical. Nothing i could do, they are a respectable well known brand and I'm nothing in comparison.


 Is this another case where the bigger guy tramples the smaller guy? Funny how this works. It's only copyright or trademark infringement if you have enough money to sue, and are large enough to let it run it's course. I know how you feel, and as Placebo mentioned earlier, you sort of expect it, and while it stings, you get used to it. Best of luck with your designs, and try not to focus on the negative. Continue to create great shirts, and the rest will take care of itself. Victor


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread. We actually do not allow self promotional posts here. More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------

